# Psycho Theme Orchestrated for Piano and Knives (Plus Bonus Pic of Hitchcock looking on while Bernard Herrmann Snoozes in a Director's Chair!)



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 3, 2020)

The legend is that after he woke up from this very nap he went to the piano and composed the entire VERTIGO theme.


----------

